# PC to TV no sound



## Gia777 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi,
I have connected my pc to my audiovox monitor, i have a vga connection & an audio (mp3) RCA wire which is connected from the back of the tv to the pc. i get picture but no sound. i also tried a Y cable that goes from the back of the tv to the pc, still no sound. what am i doing wrong here? everything else is working fine, no driver or sound card problems. Please Advise. Thank you!


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

you need to go to the TV settings and turn the AUX volume up.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What are you connecting the RCA audio cable to on the PC (ie: which port or output)? Where is it connected on the TV? 

Ensure the port on the TV is for input.


----------



## Gia777 (Dec 18, 2010)

The Volume is up on the tv. All the wires are in the correct ports. I have tried them all just to make sure. The ones i have them pugged into are the only ones that give me a "click"sound when i turn my computer on. So i know that must be the correct ports. But no sound is coming in, just a "click" when i first turn on the computer.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Again. What ports are you using on the computer? What ports are being used on the TV? Brand and model of the TV?


----------



## Gia777 (Dec 18, 2010)

The tv is an audiovox FPE1907. On the back of the tv there is a vga port, next to that an audio port (for pc) i have mp3 RCA cables plugged into that audio port that lead to the back of the pc (audio port). i also tried it on the front of the pc (headphones port). no sound.
Also.... there is a separate audio port for the tv sound (left/right speakers) on that port ive tried using a Y cable which goes from tv to pc. i tried this connection on the headphones port of my pc, on the back audio port of the pc & on stereo speakers as well...none of these connections worked.


----------



## Gia777 (Dec 18, 2010)

PS- im not using it as a tv im only using it solely as my pc monitor.


----------



## bobbydiaz (Sep 19, 2007)

Try setting the ports you are using as default on the computer. Go to your volume control options by right clicking the speaker near the clock. Make sure you can see the TV in there. mght have to go deeper in the audio settings to get the right output working.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

OK. In order to view the computer input, you have to select the VGA (PC) input. 

The audio input that you are using is most likely connected to the S-Video or composite input. Meaning that in order to hear the audio, you will need to select one of those inputs. 

I've not seen a TV with an audio input connected to the VGA input.

So you can use the TV as a monitor, but for audio, you will need to use computer speakers or headphones.


----------



## Gia777 (Dec 18, 2010)

I tried connecting my speakers to every port also, it did not work. & there is nothing wrong w/the speakers themselves b/c they worked just fine w/my old monitor. The default sound setting on the pc are set to "Digital Output Device (SPDIF)"~there is only one other option there besides that one, which is "Speakers" which i also tried selecting as the default ~it made no difference. i wonder if i have to go into those settings deeper, but when i do go deeper into it, i still dont see where i should check. there is nothing there for tv anywhere.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

are you tring to hook speakers to tv or computer? hook speakers to the computer.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't see any outputs on that TV for speakers. The TV has speakers, but you cannot connect additional speakers to the TV. The speakers connect to the computer.


----------



## Gia777 (Dec 18, 2010)

yes the speakers connect to the computer, the tv has its own speakers. but i tried connecting the speakers every which way, to the front of the pc (headphones) to the back of the pc (audio port) & also to the back of the tv (audio port) niether of these connections worked.

on my old monitor i had them connected to the headphones port & they worked just fine. now there is still no sound when i connect the speakers that way. (or any of the other ways)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The speakers can only connect to the computer. They cannot be connected to the TV.

What speakers are you using? Have you tested the speakers on another device (ie: another PC, iPod, etc.), to verify that they work.


----------



## Gia777 (Dec 18, 2010)

The speakers work fine....there is still no sound.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Unless I am misunderstanding what you posted above, you have the PC video and audio outputs connected to a TV. You are then trying to connect additional speakers to the TV.

As I noted previously, you cannot connect the audio from the PC to the TV. You can only connect the video.

For audio, you will need to connect computer speakers or headphones directly to the PC Line Out. If the speakers or headphones are not working when connected to the PC, and assuming the speakers are good, then you have a PC/sound card issue. 

You can test the computer output using a different set of speakers or headphones. If there is still no audio, ensure the volume is turned up and/or not muted. Also check Device Manager for any devices with yellow !. If you find any, those devices need to have drivers installed.


----------



## Gia777 (Dec 18, 2010)

no sound card problems.....speakers work fine.......niether speakers have sound coming out. not the tv monitors NOR the separate speakers. I know where all the connections go.. i have tried everything...every connection to every port...still no sound.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I feel like we are going in circles.

How did you test the sound card? How did you test the speakers?

Exactly how is everything connected? Which cables go from which port to which device?

IF the speakers and sound card work, then when having the speakers connected to the sound card, you should have audio.


----------



## Gia777 (Dec 18, 2010)

control panel >sound> audio shows that its working. i have no exclamation points where the device manager is. i know the sound is working. the only thing that happened is that my old monitor died so i replaced it . sound was working just fine w/old monitor. now its tv monitor. i can see the sound in a number of ways it shows up working but still no sound is coming out of the speakers.

As far as the connections go: 
On the back of the tv there is a vga port, next to that an audio port (for pc) i have mp3 RCA cables plugged into that audio port that lead to the back of the pc (audio port). i also tried it on the front of the pc (headphones port). no sound.

Also.... there is a separate audio port for the tv sound (left/right speakers) on that port ive tried using a Y cable which goes from tv to pc. (Just to test it out, i realize this is not the correct way) i tried this connection on the headphones port of my pc, on the back audio port of the pc & on stereo speakers as well...none of these connections worked.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

"control panel >sound> audio shows that its working. i have no exclamation points where the device manager is. i know the sound is working. the only thing that happened is that my old monitor died so i replaced it . sound was working just fine w/old monitor. now its tv monitor. i can see the sound in a number of ways it shows up working but still no sound is coming out of the speakers." 

The software displaying audio output is not always accurate. Most media players will display audio graphs (which only indicate there is audio present in the file being played) even if no sound card is present or working properly. With that said, as you only replaced the monitor and audio was previously working, we will assume for the moment that it is working properly.


"On the back of the tv there is a vga port, next to that an audio port (for pc) i have mp3 RCA cables plugged into that audio port that lead to the back of the pc (audio port). i also tried it on the front of the pc (headphones port). no sound."

First, there is no such item as a "mp3 RCA" cable. There are cables with RCA connectors, but I've not seen a sound card that has RCA outputs. They all use 3.5mm output jacks. Second, as I noted previously, when I had a copy of your TV manual, there was NOT an audio port for use with the VGA input.

"Also.... there is a separate audio port for the tv sound (left/right speakers) on that port ive tried using a Y cable which goes from tv to pc. (Just to test it out, i realize this is not the correct way) i tried this connection on the headphones port of my pc, on the back audio port of the pc & on stereo speakers as well...none of these connections worked."

That audio port is very likely for output, not input. TV's typically do not have separate audio inputs to that you can use the TV speakers. If they provide anything, they provide outputs so that you can use an external audio system.



Verify in the USER MANUAL each input/output the TV provides. I can't find a copy of the manual again at the moment.


----------

